# MRI Endorectal Coil



## Mohana Prasad (Mar 19, 2010)

MRI High resolution Axial, sagittal, and coronal T2 weighted images of the prostate using Endorectal coil was performed. Here we are coding MRI of Pelvis. The client is asking us to bill globally with the consumables. We will bill 72195. Should we need to code C1770 for the supply of MRI endorectal coil sperately or it is included in the Procedure.


----------



## jbaird (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been doing radiology coding for 8 years and I have never heard of billing an extra code for a change in coil.  I checked encoderpro for any descriptions on C1770 and it says it is only billable for a facility, so it may depend on your location.  I have always billed for the physicians, not the hospital.  Encoderpro states, "Packaged service/item; no separate payment made."  You could also check the RVU amount.  If it is zero chances are there is no separate payment made for this code.


----------

